# Yellow Belly Alberts Looking for a Home



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

So I had this Yellow Belly Alberts that I had in my 125 gallon African Hap/Cichlid Tank with some Tanganykan fish
At first he was fine, but after a while he started getting bullied and fins and tail were bitten and torn

I ended up taking him out and put him in a 22 Gallon long tank I just setup for some Multi Shell dwellers
Well, in no time the tiny shellies were bullying him non stop, so I had to remove him.

My last options were to put him in my 10 gallon betta tank, or in my 10 gallon breeder tank
Decided against both of those, so I ended up putting him in my 46 gallon community tank of tetras, rasboras, and a couple of angel fish, plus a German Blue Ram

I know this is not an ideal situation but I have no other choice, but the fish store will not take the fish back as its a little beat up

Any down side to this?

I know that eventually when the fish gets better it may become a bully in there but for now, it is the only alternative

Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Chester B (Dec 28, 2012)

It probably will become dominant, but may in fact leave those other fish alone. Make sure the tetras and rasboras aren't too small to be eaten. Fish heal quick so you may be able to offload him in a couple of weeks.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi there is no H.yellow belly in Albert lake, the fish known under this name is Haplochromis aenneocolor from lake George and edward.It lives in papyrus margins and in open water in this both lakes
xris


----------

